

Lego Antikythera Mechanism (video) - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPVCJjTNgk&feature=player_embedded

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted recently:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990493>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988818>

For more Antikythera items see here:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/Antikythera?sort=by_date>

There are lots of them, many including lengthy discussions.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks. I usually rely on HN's algorithm to find if it was submited or not.
Doesn't really work on youtube though. Was not my intention to repost things.

